
What are the best tools for code reviews? - aditeek
I suggest using Codegrip. It is the one-stop tool for all code quality measures. Codegrip helps you to build a powerful code. It is an automated code review tool where code undergoes various tests for bugs, code smells, vulnerabilities and scans it for any security issues. It is a code analysis tool that finds critical metrics like duplication percentage, suggestive error, error resolution time, and many more displayed for all types of code. CodeGrip makes sure that every software has excellent code quality.
How Codegrip can help Your Team?
Code review report generated in less than a minute
Codegrip shows the issues, vulnerability, code smells and duplication in the project.
Get suggested solutions for each issue and vulnerability.
Codegrip also scans all pull requests and generates the same report and also shows any conflicts.
Codegrip does not store your code keeping your IP safe.
Codegrip connects directly with your source code<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.codegrip.tech&#x2F;
======
aditeek
Here is a link to Codegrip:
[https://www.codegrip.tech/](https://www.codegrip.tech/)

